# Indiana group chat



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Some of the Indiana guys already have MSN messenger so we'd like to get everyone together to have a group chat, we can worry about setting up a time and date later.

Right now i'd like to get everyones msn or hotmail address to be able to add everyone to a group chat. Don't post your email address here as it's forum rules.

PM me with your msn or hotmail email address and i'll get you added to my messenger and everyone else can follow.

If you don't have msn messenger you can goto http://get.live.com/messenger/overview and download it, you will have to make a hotmail email account.

If you have any questions PM me i'll help you out.

Thanks
All Clear
Nathan


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I am in lets get some more Indiana guys on here.




RCGM
Brad


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Well we currently have 3 other members besides myself.

Rcgm
Payton 
snowman2025

Rcgm, Payton and I chatted a few the other night, anyone else that would like to join us let me know. 

Thanks
All Clear 
Nathan


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Feel free to ad me to your list
[email protected]

Brad


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Add me too while your at it guys

[email protected]

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Lets use PM to exchange email addresses that way the thread doesn't get closed. I do believe it's forum rules not to post your email address in a thread.

Also if you goto your profile, please update it with your msn/hotmail address so others can see what messenger address to add. If your use sure what i am talking about check my profile.

Thanks guys
All Clear
Nathan


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Guys. Just wanted to say HI! from Southern Indiana. Also just got a hotmail account. Looking forward to talking.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Dailylc;373971 said:


> Hey Guys. Just wanted to say HI! from Southern Indiana. Also just got a hotmail account. Looking forward to talking.


I have added you to my messenger and will add you to group chat. Then everyone else can add you from there.

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Back to the top for Indiana guys to join......


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't use any messenger service due to using work pc but my email is 
[email protected]


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

rayf268;375943 said:


> I don't use any messenger service due to using work pc but my email is
> [email protected]


Thanks Ray but we have been chatting on messenger. I understand not loading stuff on a work pc.

If you have a yahoo address, then download yahoo messenger, msn now features chat between the two services.

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

reviving the thread to get some indiana guys goin


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm awake, still on messenger too just don't show avail. as much. 

Won't be plowing this yr but i have a 152 unit apt complex to snow blow walks. LOL


Nathan


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys. Is it already that time again? Hopefully we get some snow this year. I miss that blow money for the winter.


----------

